# Scorpion from Alberta



## Raan_Jodus (Nov 29, 2003)

I was just thinking, and remembered there is a species of scorpion native to Alberta Canada.  Now, I dont know the scientific name of it, and couldnt really find anything about it through google or Jeeves.  All I could find, was it was about 4cm in length, (small) wasnt very venomous, and lived through the winter by going underground and minimizing the water in their bodies.

I was wondering if anyone had ever heard of someone keeping this species as a pet.  And if so, I was thinking of trying to aquire one if I could.  Now that i think about it, I think i do have a friend in Alberta, I'll ask him if he has ever seen them.

but any additional info you guys have heard would be nice too.


----------



## Frank (Nov 29, 2003)

You may be talking about Paruroctonus boreus. In my knowledge, they are quite often seen in the Oklahoma (sp??) valley in BC. FYI, this is the end of the mexican-usa-canadian desert, that's why we (canadians) have one scorpion species.. 

This species is small like you said and aren't very venomous. According to what someone told me, they are only out from may to october. If you want some, you'll have to wait a few months


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Nov 29, 2003)

Thats probably the one.  I had an old magazine with a nice little article about them, but i'll be damned if i had it at school.  And yes, this wouldnt really be the best tiem of the year to ask someone to collect a few.  hehe.

That just means it'll give me time to set up a tank for em


----------



## Silver.x (Nov 29, 2003)

*re*

Finally a place in Canada where I know are some scorps. I thought they were all southern in warmer climates.


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Dec 2, 2003)

these guys apparently can hold off freezing for the winter underground.  I wish I had the article that i first saw these guys in, cause it was pretty cool.  If I ever find it I'll post it up.


Well I checked out the name that Frank supplied, and you were right Frank.  That seems to be the culprit there.

From http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/paruroctonus.html

Paruroctonus boreus (Girard, 1854)
northern scorpion
Photo of concolorous (auratus) form courtesy of and Copyright 1999 R. David Gaban.
Photo of common P. boreus (preserved female from Idaho) by KJM and W.M. Burrell Copyright 2001.
Distribution: Common in a variety of habitats and elevations (to over 2000 m, 7000 ft). Western North America, from southern Canada to northern Arizona to eastern California, essentially excluding the northwest coastal region and the Mojave and Sonora Deserts. The northern scorpion probably occurs in northwestern New Mexico (Gertsch and Soleglad 1966).
Canada: British Columbia: Okanagon Lake Valley; Alberta: Medicine Hat to Red Deer and Calgary. Sasketchewan? 
USA: Washington, Oregon, California, Idaho, Montana, North Dakota, Nevada, Colorado, Utah, Wyoming, and northern Arizona.


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Dec 2, 2003)

*looks for the attachment button*







There, I think that worked.  I wouldnt mind getting me one of these if I can find a supplier, or a friend willing to pick up scorps hehe.  Can't be Canadian and collecting scorps if u dont have a Canadian scorpion


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raan_Jodus _
> * Sasketchewan?
> *



 Most likely. The "Catalog of the Scorpions of the World (1758-1998)" [Victor Fet, W. David Sissom, Graeme Lowe, Matt E. Braunwalder] confirms this.


adios,
edw.


----------



## Silver.x (Dec 3, 2003)

Me want!


----------



## Vanan (Dec 7, 2003)

I, myself, have seen and own, these scorps from Saskatchewan.


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Dec 7, 2003)

nice
are there breeders for them ?  or is it strictly a own what u can find type of scorp?

and would u say they are any more difficult than any other north american desert variety to keep?


----------



## Vanan (Dec 7, 2003)

Never heard of a breeder of them. This one which I found while herping this fall is my first scorp so I can't say how it is compared to others. I've only had it for close to 3mths only too. Not an aggressive feeder as I only notice roaches going missing but never seen it eat. Pretty skittish and aggressive too but the stings only supposed to be equivalent to a wasp sting.

I'm hoping to find some more come spring and see if I can keep em alive. Had a friend tell me once that he could never get one to live past the 3 mth mark. We'll see if this one lives. Then I know I've gotta be doing something right. 

Will post some pics of it but not right now as it's house clean up day today.


----------



## Kugellager (Dec 7, 2003)

P.boreus, in my limited experience with them are fairly easy to keep.  I have had 5  2nd instars for several months without and problems as of yet.  I know several people who have kept or are keeping adults with no problems either...you can collect them in the western part of Colorado.

I would also think that because of their wide range in western North America that they would be tolerant to some environmental variation...these guys are probably good opportunists.

John
];')


----------



## Silver.x (Dec 7, 2003)

how big are these guys when full adults?


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Dec 8, 2003)

are they communal?  I'm gonna assume and say yes, but its nice to have a more expert oppinion


----------



## Kugellager (Dec 8, 2003)

P.boreus is around 2-2.5"(5-6 cm) in length when mature.

John
];')


----------



## Kugellager (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm not sure how communal they are...I currently have the 5 2nd instars in the same deli cup with no signs on cannibalism yet.  I would say go with caution and feed them well if you try to keep them in a communal setting.

John
];')


----------



## Vanan (Dec 8, 2003)

With respect to being communal, I've found on occasion a couple of them under the same log and a few more in logs next to those. May be less territorial but I'm sure they would cannibalise if given the chance.


----------

